# Annual TJ Maxx Ski Sale



## askstowell (Sep 19, 2006)

Checked in at my local TJ Maxx about the annual ski wear sale they have, remembering that it was around this time last year.

According to the store, this year's sale will start on October 12 so keep an eye open for ads, etc.


----------



## hammer (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the heads up...I got some good deals last year.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice. I checked the website a week ago or so, and they hadn't posted anything yet. Good to know.


----------



## dmo (Sep 20, 2006)

TJ Maxx Ski Sale?

I'm guessing it's just soft goods, right?


----------



## hammer (Sep 20, 2006)

dmo said:


> TJ Maxx Ski Sale?
> 
> I'm guessing it's just soft goods, right?


That's correct.

I got some good deals on snow pants and gloves there last year.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 20, 2006)

Got a couple Spyder zipper turtlenecks last year for $20/ea. vs. $50 retail...

Goggles, gloves, pants, jackets, hats, headbands, long underwear.  A very varied mix of what each store has.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2006)

I just realized I'm going to be in Mexico on teh 12th. My wife already has orders- if it looks good, buy it. We'll return it later.


----------



## askstowell (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump to the top...

Got my postcard in the mail yesterday.  Sale starts Thursday October 12.  Up to 50% off jackets, pants, goggles, gloves, hats, and "much more!"


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, although they didn't have anything I needed or wanted last year, I know what I'm doing lunch time.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 11, 2006)

wife just called from TJMaxx here on long island (Greenvale) and is picking up bolle goggles for $9.99 (retail $60) and some other assorted items.....


----------



## andyzee (Oct 11, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> wife just called from TJMaxx here on long island (Greenvale) and is picking up bolle goggles for $9.99 (retail $60) and some other assorted items.....


 

Wow, and the sale doesn't even start til tomorrow!


----------



## DEVO (Oct 12, 2006)

Just checked out the sale at the Peabody/Danvers and Woburn stores and was kinda dissapointed.  It seemed like there was a lot more stuff last year.  We are heading back tonight with the kids to hopefully get them jackets and pants.  The store in Woburn did have a bunch of skis, poles, ski boots, snowboards and snowboard bindings.  Fischer RC4's 1 pair of 170 and 2 pair of 180 (I think) for $279 is not bad.  When we go back with the kids tonight I'm going to ask if they are going to be putting more stuff out. 

 Anyone check out any other locations yet?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wilton, CT*

Dissappointing in Wilton too.  They had tons of jackets, pants, and gloves.  I had to restrain myslef from buying pants since I only have about 15 days on my current pair.  They had a ton of Bolle goggles for $30.  They had a handful of base layer stuff (Spyder and a few other brands I never heard of).  I only noticed two pairs of boots, two kids helmets, and a Marvel snowboard.  

I picked up a pair of yellow lens goggles for night skiing ($12) and a base layer top ($10) and bottom ($12).


----------



## hammer (Oct 12, 2006)

DEVO said:


> Just checked out the sale at the Peabody/Danvers and Woburn stores and was kinda dissapointed.  It seemed like there was a lot more stuff last year.  We are heading back tonight with the kids to hopefully get them jackets and pants.  The store in Woburn did have a bunch of skis, poles, ski boots, snowboards and snowboard bindings.  Fischer RC4's 1 pair of 170 and 2 pair of 180 (I think) for $279 is not bad.  When we go back with the kids tonight I'm going to ask if they are going to be putting more stuff out.
> 
> Anyone check out any other locations yet?


Did they have kids jackets at Woburn?  I work right behind the mall so I'll likely be heading there in any case...


----------



## andyzee (Oct 12, 2006)

Dissapointing in NJ. They had a lot more last year.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 12, 2006)

disapointed in Keene also.  They had a few columbia jackets, a small table of base layer, about 5 helmets, 3 bindings, 4 poles, 4 skis, 10 snowboards, 30 googles, and stacks of cheep gloves & mittens.  1 rack of cheep kids pants ( the kind you can get for less at walmart), no real kids jackets about 8 spyder turtlenecks for $40.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Oct 12, 2006)

Woefully thin pickings in the Marlborough MA area. Got some Bolle Zark (replacable lenses) goggles for 30 bucks, not too much other stuff, they did have some helmets but I've never heard of them, they did have thorlo socks however, always a good find. Edit: Upon further poking around I found a pair of Swix CT3 Aurora poles in my height for 20 bux. I don't see these anywhere on the web for less than 80.00, they're composite and I needed some new poles. 
Thanks OP for the heads up on this sale! :grin:
Now we just need some


----------



## Rushski (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, but not great at the Tyngsboro (Nashua line) store this year:

Jackets - Too many Columbia; a few Helly Hansen, Salomon, Helix, Spyder and some other so-so jackets.
Goggles - Plenty of mid-range Bolle; a few Smith, Spy and Gordini.
Gloves - Lighter weight Gordini, Duofold, Swix and other non-ski brands.
Underwear - Decent selection of Duofold, Spyder and other decent bottoms and some tops.
Misc - Fleece by Avalanche, some Spyder sweaters ($99, don't need one unfortynately), light Salomon tops, some earmuffs and a rack of men's pants.

Looked like a decent, but smaller selection of women's skiwear...


----------



## Rushski (Oct 14, 2006)

Nashua (Rt. 101) had pretty much the same as the Tyngsboro, MA store (above).  Though there were a few smaller snowboards and one larger - Marvel Green Goblin(?) model.

Also seemed to be a better selection of better quality gloves by Swany, Kombi and a few other brands...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2006)

I went to the one in West Lebanon, NH.  Some stuff....one table of helmets and googles.  I found a decent helmet, too much though for what it was so I did not get it.  I did buy a nice pair of Kombi Gloves...for $9.99.  Waterproof, fleece liners, longer sleeve style, draw cords, and a draft belt.  I'll add some idiot cords and be all set!  Ms. TB got some new Bolle Goggs for $15.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2006)

I went to the one out in eastern LI.... Not very much stuff. I got my daughter a pair of bolle goggles for $19 and I got a pair of ski socks for $4.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2006)

I picked up a pair of ski pants and a Boeri helmet for my almost 4 year old daughter. $50, TJ Maxx in Bristol, CT. Not bad! Dropped the skis off to get tuned today and my daughter and I picked up our season passes this morning. Hearing of the snow falling up north this afternoon/evening topped it off. I'm officially psyched now!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 20, 2006)

First season for your daughter?


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> First season for your daughter?



Yup. She'll be 4 in January.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Yup. She'll be 4 in January.


 
Good stuff, you must be pretty excited.


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Good stuff, you must be pretty excited.



Absolutely. After a solid year of brainwashing, she's almost as excited as me! She asks me all the time to pull up skiing pics on the computer!


----------

